# LA 2010: Nissan Ellure Concept Debuts Inspiring the Next Generation Altima [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If you've been wondering what the replacement for the Nissan Altima is going to look like, we think we might have something that will interest you. At the 2010 Los Angeles Auto Show today, Nissan unveiled its Ellure Concept, a front-wheel drive sedan that hints at future models. It's probably safe to assume that Nissan wouldn't have built the Ellure unless they were going to get some kind of production vehicle out of it and the Ellure fits the Altima mold.

Powering the Ellure is a supercharged version of Nissan's 2.5-liter 4-cylinder engine mated to a hybrid drive system using a lithium-ion battery. And as the design of the Ellure hints at the next Altima, this powertrain is another clue that Nissan is planning a hybrid variant of it's next mid-size sedan.

We're excited to see Nissan stepping up its game with the Ellure. Back when the current Altima debuted it was as big of a shock to the industry as the new Hyundai Sonata is now and Nissan looks to continue to deliver models that are high on performance and style – even in the mid-size sedan segment.

More: *LA 2010: Nissan Ellure Concept Debuts Inspiring the Next Generation Altima [Video]* on AutoGuide.com.

Follow the latest updates at AutoGuide's *LA Auto Show hub*.


----------

